# Insect containers



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Anyone know the cheapest place to get those vented plastic containers that flies etc come in? 

I use pint size ones for breeding but need smaller ones for posting cultures, and don't want to have to charge people the earth for them!


----------



## charleyhibbins (Nov 18, 2014)

*ever solved?*

Did you ever find a solution to this?


----------

